# Signal Systems while running with MRC Prodigy II System?



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello!
I have an MRC Prodigy II DCC system, and I seem to be unable to find information on getting a signal system set up with it. The closest I've seen is using the Atlas signal system with some flow detectors you run the wire through that detect additional power draw. With how rare/expensive the atlas system is, and some of the problems I've heard from people who tried to use Pennsy style signals with it, I was wondering if there's an alternative one of you guys have found/heard of?
Thanks,
-geekchris


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a Digitrax system and their SE8C signal board. It uses the throttle switch commands to change the signals. The card can be configured for most any signal style. I doubt it would be compatible with your MRC system as it uses loconet for receiving the commands. Perhaps this unit may work for you. MRC HO 1628 DCC Accessory Decoder: 4 Outputs. To get automatic prototypical signal operation, one usually has get into computer operation or pretty complicated analog sensing and wiring. There are other brands of hardware that may be more appealing for you. Signal systems can go from relatively simple to quite complex depending on how you want to use them. They can be a definite wow factor on a layout though. You might find this interesting. post#265
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=27


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The main element of a signal system is block
detection of the trains. Here is one
commercially available system.

https://www.webwiki.com/azatrax.com

Don


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

DonR said:


> The main element of a signal system is block
> detection of the trains. Here is one
> commercially available system.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, seems like a good option

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------

